# Why do pigeons sneeze and cough?



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

This is not an emergency but lots of fanciers say that there birds are sneezing and coughing? Its a very common problem. Is there a reason and a solution for this.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

How well do they keep their lofts? They can sneeze just like we can or dogs, 
cats etc. from getting 'stuff' up the schnozz. If there is alot of debris in the
air, it might explain it.

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I will need to go see there lofts. I personally dont have this problem but the more pigeon people I meet keep saying the same thing and they treat the bird with erythomycin and it seems to help although i think its pyschological.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

fp is right, pigeons respond to airborne dust and particles like we do, I have seen my pigeons scratch and sneeze trying to get a feather off of their nostrils, and right after they drink-but no other times. It should not be considered a disease, unless the bird in questions continues to sneeze or the whole flock.. and it is accompanied by cough and/or discharge from eye or beak. They should not be treated with medicine at the first sneeze. I would look at keeping the coop and air clean, and use general prevention. Make sure the birds have access to good ventilation and clean air.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

hi also my pigeons sneeze when there is dust in the air or if water goes up there nose when drinking.


----------



## The Flying Kiwi (Jun 4, 2007)

As previously mentioned Air quality and straight after drinking are very commen causes of sneezing.
If there is continous sneezing this would most certainly be the work of a respitory sickness and must be treated by coventional or natural medicines.

To gage the severity of your situation stand outside your pigeon loft at night and listen. As there will be no drinking and little air movment therefore the sneezing you hear may be due to a sickness.

Goodluck with this


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

My birds are fine except other peoples birds. incase its a disease what am i looking at so i can read up.


----------



## The Flying Kiwi (Jun 4, 2007)

You could be looking at wet canker or One Eye Cold which is detectable with a weepy eye and nasal discharge.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*One of my guys barks like a little Mexican dog*

I first thought it was because he swallowed a bunch of plush toy material, but after I got that stuff out of him he was fine for about a month and then he started doing it again, does it in the mornings when he first gets up. I think he has asthma, it goes away for a while, then it will come back for a while. Doesn't seem to bother him, he's just as fiesty when he's barking as when he is cooing normal.

NAB 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUOTH1qYepM


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I have an air purifier, my birds are indoor birds though but if they have electricity in the loft or even outside maybe that they could run an extension cord to the loft. I don't know just a thought. I have them in every room could I am a crazy paranoid freak mother who just wishes I could put my kids in a bubble to keep them safe I love my babies


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*I got one of those too*

I thought it might be something in the air causing him to bark, so I went looking for a big air cleaner. Found this bad boy brand new still sealed in the box at the thrift store for $20. Best $20 I ever spent, it didn't cure the barking, but it sure cut down on the amount of pigeon dust in the house, no more white coatings on everything, and only have to dust once a week or so to keep things clean. Plus it has a cleanable filter, I just blow the filter out with compressed air an walla it's ready to go over and over again, no $20 filters to buy every week or two.

NAB


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

nabisho said:


> I thought it might be something in the air causing him to bark, so I went looking for a big air cleaner. Found this bad boy brand new still sealed in the box at the thrift store for $20. Best $20 I ever spent, it didn't cure the barking, but it sure cut down on the amount of pigeon dust in the house, no more white coatings on everything, and only have to dust once a week or so to keep things clean. Plus it has a cleanable filter, I just blow the filter out with compressed air an walla it's ready to go over and over again, no $20 filters to buy every week or two.
> 
> NAB


Nab, I have a Honeywell also, but not twenty bucks and tower model. Also
has the cleanable filters. What model number is yours?

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Have anyone used an ioniser, its fixed on the middle highest point on your loft. it sends negative currents which supposely collide with dust particles and bring em down and keep them down.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

warriec said:


> Have anyone used an ioniser, its fixed on the middle highest point on your loft. it sends negative currents which supposely collide with dust particles and bring em down and keep them down.


Think the filters/purifiers are better, the ionizers don't get good reviews for pets. 

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow! What a deal! That looks like a great air cleaning/filtering system, that would be a must for anyone with indoor pigeons/birds.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Wow! What a deal! That looks like a great air cleaning/filtering system, that would be a must for anyone with indoor pigeons/birds.


So I'm NOT a crazy paranoid freak? Ahh what a relief, _I can breathe easy now-lol _


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yep, I have two Honeywells, one in my office and one in the inside (hospital) pigeon room. It's the only way my asthma could cope with having a bird inside.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I just got a second Honeywell, this one is like the Honeywell
Enviracaire and was just sitting out on the sidewalk along w/a pair
of silver boots and a pink blanket. I didn't want to be greedy so
I left the other items there for others  

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent piece of recycling!!! Can't believe you passed on the silver boots, though!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TerriB said:


> Excellent piece of recycling!!! Can't believe you passed on the silver boots, though!


Me either.


----------

